# Help with what I hope is a male Metriaclima Lombardoi-kennyi



## 98vols (Aug 10, 2009)

I have two fish 1 was sold to me as a Male Kennyi and 1 was sold to me as a Ice Blue Red Top. 
The two fish look the same here are pics of one of them. If more pics are needed I can snap somemore.

first pic










second pic


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not a pure kenyi I'm afraid. Nice looking fish though, and definitely a male.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree, to many bars and kinda too brownish to be a kenyi. Also, from my experience and from what I have read, male kenyi are one of the few mbuna with consistently only one egg spot on the anal fin. However, I am sure there are exceptions.


----------



## 98vols (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I am going to snap a couple of shots of the other fish in question and post them later


----------



## 98vols (Aug 10, 2009)

here is the second fish in question

pic 1








pic2








pic3


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks more like kenyi to me. I see you have a female in the background. Here is a picture of my male kenyi for reference








Yours looks a little brownish but that could be just your lighting. Also, it looks like in the picture there is a spot between the 3rd and 4th bar, is this just the picture or is this always there (flaw or uncharacteristic?)


----------



## 98vols (Aug 10, 2009)

alot of the color is due to my lighting and flash it kinda washes out some of the color. You are right on the spot its only on one side and it is alot more noticable in the pic than it is in person. He has alot more yellow tint to him. As for the female I have three to keep him company. :wink:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That first does look like what they sell as Ice Blue at Petsmart for example. Not a pure Greshakei thou. Unfortunately the poor quality or hybrid Ice Blue is more common than nice bred Greshakei anymore


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

98vols said:


> here is the second fish in question
> 
> pic 1
> 
> ...


Yep lombardoi but really rather low quality ones. Note the extra bars and split bars.
Wild type have five very clear and good bars. Good TB tend to have about six, seeing five is pretty rare and tends to only be on ones close to wild. I have no idea why these guys go down hill so fast from generation to generation though speculate its because they are bred in bulk by guys who do not cull/select.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Obviously, the first fish is not M. lombardoi. It is a red-top type zebra. Not sure of M. greshakei, M. pyrsonotos, M. mbenji or some other sp. as they can be a little difficult to tell apart. I don't know if adult size and color will make it easier to identify or only more difficult. You might want to look through photos of red-top species and compare them for yourself.
The second is M. lombardoi.


----------

